# Ipo in omaha



## BlanketBackDuo (Jun 15, 2018)

We’re looking for a Ipo classes in Omaha Nebraska but we haven’t found any...there some like an hour away but I think it’s a little too far..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Its not uncommon to drive 3 hours one way to go to training. I would love if my trainers were only 1 hour.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My average drive is an hour. That is pretty common. I have several club members that drive 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I will be driving 2.5 hours one way this weekend to visit a club in a neighboring state. I wouldn't be upset with an hour drive.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Mid Iowa Working Dogs is a club just west of Des Moines. They have an excellent helper and the club members are very welcoming. Many a good dog has been ruined by poor helper work, especially when combined with a novice handler. They provide for a trial period so both the prospective member and the club can work together for a time to see if the fit is a good one for all involved. They accept members with all levels of experience and several of the club members are competing at the regional and national level. Speaking from experience, as a novice, be very very careful with whom you train until you have the experience to recognize what you are seeing in the training methods used and how your dog responds to those methods. The helper at this club is very safe and works hard to individualize his training approach to each dog--that is not always the case.

Good luck


----------

